# What's a good setting powder that won't leave a white cast under flash?



## Kat K (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm attending a wedding soon and I'm in need of a good setting powder that will help my make up last all day. I have MAC prep and prime translucent setting powder and LM's translucent setting powder. The problem is, MAC prep and prime tends to leave a white cast under flash photography and LM's setting powder doesn't last all day. I've also heard that MUFE's HD powder leaves a horrible white cast too. Can anyone recommend an alternative option? Thanks in advance!


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 4, 2012)

Actually, MUFE’s HD powder is brilliant. It was designed for bright lights and flashes. However, if you want a good drugstore alternative, Revlon Photo Ready powder is alright. It’s not my favorite, but it doesn’t have SPF so you won’t have that white glare


----------



## Kat K (Apr 4, 2012)

It seems that some celebrities and people have had bad experiences with MUFE HD but I've also read that it's because they used way too much product. However, some people do claim that MUFE HD leaves a more prominent white cast compared to other HD powders when tested. I guess the jury is still out on this one?

  	I'm currently using MAC prep and prime and I like it quite a lot. I haven't noticed any obvious white cast on my face but I haven't tried photographing under flash yet. The reviews on MUA seems to indicate that some people do experience the dreaded white cast effect with MAC prep & prime.. Again maybe they used too much?

  	Can anyone weigh in on this? If you have had this issue or not? 

  	Cheers


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmm... that’s a good point. Some people put on way too much powder, so I can see how that would happen. Actually, there’s a really good video on it by gossmakeupartist. 


  	I don’t know much about the MAC prep & prime only because I have never bought it for myself, but I hope this video helps you out a little bit!


----------



## baghdad81 (Apr 4, 2012)

i think the chanel loose powder (used by pixiwoo sisters and Lou in her videos (LMD84)) is brilliant for flash photography if i understand correctly.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Apr 4, 2012)

maybe you'll like Tarte's Smooth Operator Micronized Clay Finishing Powder with PM20 or Chanel's Poudre Universelle Libre natural finish loose powder (not translucent, need to choose color closes to your skin tone). MAC Prep and Prime powder both loose and pressed works quite well too, if it's leaving a white cast on you than you may be using a bit too much.  I've used both version of the Prep and Prime powders and from experience gotten the white cast because I used too much powder, the MAC SA and MUA told me to use less when I mentioned the white cast problem and I haven't had an issue since.  Same thing goes for the MUFE HD powder, just use a little to prevent the white cast, I prefer this powder over all the other hd powders I've tried (I've tried a lot).   Urban Decay and Smashbox also have their own version of hd finish powders if you're interested.
  	 Here's a link to different types of loose powders on sephora:  http://sephora.com/search/search_re...r&x=0&y=0&_DARGS=/includes/searchFinder.jhtml
  	Hope you find a translucent powder that works for you!


----------



## Kat K (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the wonderful suggestions! I always wonder if I use too much powder too but I do try to apply the minimum amount and then knock off all the excess with a brush. I guess the only way to find out is to take a picture of myself using flash. I think I'll try out the powder from Chanel one of these days or even the Tarte one if I can get my hands on it. I don't have a Sephora around me but I do have a Chanel counter so getting a good color shouldn't be a problem. I've heard a lot of good things about MUFE's HD powder but I tend to apply powder with a heavy hand (I think) and I'm afraid I'll apply way too much. 

  	In the video by gossmakeupartist (in the info bar), he did mention that MAC prep & prime doesn't leave a white cast so I guess it's really all in the application. 
  	Thanks again ladies!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 5, 2012)

makeupmakesme said:


> Actually, MUFE’s HD powder is brilliant. It was designed for bright lights and flashes.





Kat K said:


> It seems that some celebrities and people have had bad experiences with MUFE HD but I've also read that it's because they used way too much product. However, some people do claim that MUFE HD leaves a more prominent white cast compared to other HD powders when tested. I guess the jury is still out on this one?


  MUFE HD powder is 100% pure silica powder; it wasn't "designed" at all (seriously, don't get me started on how much of a ripoff it is!). I'm thinking it _would_ leave a white cast in pictures if you use a lot of it.


----------



## makeupmakesme (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, I understand where your coming from; But it has never done that for me. Like some people said, if you use tons of it, it will definitely show up. I honestly think it’s just the amount you use. Personally, I use a good size amount and I have never had white flash.


----------



## SNJx (Apr 6, 2012)

I use macs prep and prime translucent powder, I've used both the compact and the loose powder forms. I'ts never left a white cast on any photos I've had taken


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

  	Maybe the Poudre Universelle Libre from Chanel or the loose powder from NARS.


----------



## Kat K (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been using my MAC prep & prime for the past months and I finally got around to taking a photo under flash. It didn't leave a white cast =) But I was very very careful when I applied it and made sure I used only a small amount. I'm going to test out MUFE's HD powder soon. I'll be reporting back.

  	What do you girls think about using a setting spray instead? Not just MAC fix plus but a real bridal/runway setting spray?


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

  	Why not a setting spray ( MUFE is good I guess ? ), before the wedding day, try several methods, then you will decide what to do on the occasion.


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 13, 2012)

Kryolan Anti-Shine Powder is a fantastic setting powder that has never caused a white cast to appear in my photos. It also keeps my t-zone matte for hours, which no other powder has been able to do.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe they used more powder under their eyes to catch falls out during the make-up and they did a poor job removing the excess powder after finishing it, being colorless was hard to see the extra amount.


----------



## Bri Stein (Feb 13, 2013)

The MUFE HD powder was made for TV & FILM not PHOTOGRAPHY. Silica reflects light creating a harsh white blotchy cast. Many makeup artists and consumers think that the MUFE line is for photography, but it absolutely is not. The company even states that it is developed for HD video cameras and not harsh artificial flash photography.


----------

